# Rapp's 2016 Bicycle Meet pictures 1 of 3



## Howard Gordon (Jan 17, 2016)

I just got home from Jeff Rapp's classic bicycle show in Butler, PA.  Plenty of socializing in the hotel bar the night before with lots of familiar faces.  A nice variety of bikes and parts for sale.  I sold 5 bicycles and some parts.  A great mid-winter show.  Here are some pictures.  Posted by Howard Gordon


----------



## catfish (Jan 17, 2016)

Cool! Looks like it was a great show.


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice.


----------



## bicycle larry (Jan 17, 2016)

thanks!!! howard gordon for the great pictures!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jan 17, 2016)

Great pics ...Lets see more pics of swap meets this year...Getting ready for the swap meet season up here in the great Northwest...


----------

